

Reddit: What is your favourite intellectual joke?  - yarapavan
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/fzek1/what_is_your_favourite_intellectual_joke/

======
narag
All right, before this is flagged or ignored into oblivion, I'll take this
opportunity:

Q. What's worse, ignorance or indifference?

A. I neither know nor care.

------
zdw
Anything regarding recursion, like this one:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2304657>

~~~
gulbrandr
or <http://www.google.com/search?q=recursion>

------
rdl
Keynesian economics. (although, actually, macroeconomics in general might
count...)

